# Registration of house purchase in RSA



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I am moving to RSA arriving on 4/10/2014. My household contents are being shipped on 2/10/2014 and will take roughly 6 weeks to arrive according to movers.
My problem:

I am being told that if I buy a house in RSA the registration process will take 4-8 months. This means I will have to leave the move in storage for that time and rent somewhere. Does anybody have REAL experience of how long the registration process takes. As this might vary by area it might be pertinent that I am moving to Roodepoort area. I know I can try to negotiate 'occupational rent', but these rental figures tend to be very high compared to normal rental. Note that the purchase will be cash with no mortgage.

Others have told me that registration takes 4-6 weeks, so I don't know who to believe.

Any comments appreciated.

Also could anybody PM me a reliable conveyancing lawyer to use.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

are you buying cash or bank bond ?
if it is cash good attorney make it in 4 weeks 
i bough a house last year cash took 6 weeks to be registered


----------



## neilkennedy (Oct 21, 2013)

We did this last year - 4-6 weeks is realistic


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.
It will be a cash purchase, so I'm hoping 4-6 weeks then.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

shumifan49 said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> It will be a cash purchase, so I'm hoping 4-6 weeks then.


Hi,
The registration time depends upon where you are buying. Some places are really quick, we bought our house in August last year and the registration took exactly 13 working days. I know people who have bought in other areas who have waited several months. If you use a Conveyancer who is familiar with your particular area they should be able to give you an indication as to how long it usually takes.


----------

